# Tail troulbe with our ram lamb



## Mindi (May 12, 2016)

Our ewe Marley had twins early Monday night and all came out well.  Later that night when we went out to iodine them, ect., hubs found our little ram lamb's tail has basically been skinned with the outer skin still hanging off the end of his tail.  Husband thinks she cleaned him too vigorously, but I think she accidentally stepped on it and he pulled.  Has anyone had this happen?  We banded it since he wasn't going to keep it anyway and iodined it, but now it's swollen, yet he seems alert and active.  Poor guy


----------



## TAH (May 12, 2016)

I've never had anything like that happen but then we have also only had one sheep lamb. Hope he recovers. My guess is that mom stepped on his tail and he pulled to hard. I have never heard of a mom licking that hard.


----------



## Latestarter (May 12, 2016)

If you banded it, there shouldn't be any further swelling developed as there shouldn't be any further blood flow... Are you sure the band was place correctly and tight enough? Maybe the band is on top of a vertebrae instead of on a joint between vertebrae? Other than that, I'm really nor sure... @purplequeenvt @Sheepshape @norseofcourse @Roving Jacobs ?


----------



## Sheepshape (May 12, 2016)

Could you post a pic?

I doubt the ewe cleaning it was the cause and think that the skin must have caught somewhere. I'm assuming that it is a 'de-glove'type of injury.

I would definitely do as Latestarter suggested....check the band and re-band as necessary, clean very thoroughly, and consider antibiotics. Loose, hanging skin without blood supply is best cut off.

Sorry you are having such a rough time with lambing, bit it's often a bumpy ride for a while.

Just as an aside, iodine the cord as soon as possible after birth. Dip right up to where the cord attaches to the lamb. The idea of dipping is to kill any bacteria which may travel up the still patent vessels in the cord and cause navel or joint ill. Also if you intend to band tail or testicles,do that early,too. Always check her udder for milk.....gently grasp the teat and pull downward with a slightly rotatory action and repeat a couple of times until you get the thick yellowish colostrum. Occasionally (and thankfully rarely) the ewe may have an udder like a cow, but no milk comes through. This may be due to a 'wax' plug on the teat which is dislodged by the first suck of a vigorous lamb, or by yourself if you are checking her udder. Alternatively there is too much milk, swelling and high pressure blocking the outlet of the teat. Milking off usually remedies this (save all the colostrum in a jug and freeze down), otherwise an anti-inflammatory (metacam) and time will sort to out. Occasionally the teats are HUGE and too big for the lamb to suckle...again milk down and save the colostrum.

Sorry if I've gone off topic, but here's wishing you all luck.


----------

